# Hidden Penis & the potty - Need some ideas



## H & J's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm hoping some of you moms who's little men have/had a hidden penis can give me some ideas for potty training.

My guy's stream goes straight ahead. I don't mind putting my hand in front of it to guide it into the toilet, or getting peed on, or having to wipe down the washroom when he's done &#8230; just wondering if there might be options that I haven't thought of. Also, I'm wondering what you did when they started going on their own, how did you show them how to go without the mess?

I've tried pushing it out to aim it down but once he sits down it just goes right back in. Putting a cloth over it was a thought as well but he kinda likes to watch the action. He hasn't had much luck standing like daddy either.

Hoping you guys have some ideas. Thanks


----------



## Owachi (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry don't have any advice. My nephew has the same thing but the dr said it was supposed to go away usually by age 1. How old is your son? How long is it supposed to last?


----------



## H & J's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

My son will be two at the end of Oct. Our first urologist said that it should resolve itself around 1yo ... when there was no sign of that happening well after 1year we went to another urologist who suggested surgery to fix it.

We have since done a lot of research and found that most cases do resolve themselves (over a wide range of ages). I think most of the moms I heard from on here said it was between 2-3, we found lots of cases where it happened closer to puberty, and a few cases never resolve.

I had never heard of it until our son came along. When we started looking it up on the net to find out if the surgery was necessary or find an alternative, our searches brought us to some threads on here.

If your nephew's parents are stressed about it, this would be a good place to come







I feel soooo much better about it after talking to lots of moms in the same situation.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Ds's penis is quite small and he pushes it down himself and even leans forward so it goes down more...I used to push it down for him, so I guess 6 months ago he just started doing it himself.
He just sits to pee, except outside he stands.


----------



## H & J's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawncayden* 
Ds's penis is quite small and he pushes it down himself and even leans forward so it goes down more...I used to push it down for him, so I guess 6 months ago he just started doing it himself.
He just sits to pee, except outside he stands.

DS's isn't small, just hidden in the fat pad. I tried pushing it out so that we could aim it down but he's always trying to watch himself pee and the way he leans too see makes it go right back in (he sits as well).

I think I've got some time yet before he just up and goes on his own. Really hoping we'll have something figured out by then ...


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I found (from tips from a friend) if I put AJ on the potty backwards, that there was no pushing necessary. He stands now and can aim on his own.


----------



## H & J's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
I found (from tips from a friend) if I put AJ on the potty backwards, that there was no pushing necessary. He stands now and can aim on his own.

DS likes to sit backwards sometimes (like daddy he says) but he just sprays the back of the lid and it splats back on him.

Not sure if your DS has a hidden penis or not but standing for my DS is not an option, nothing hanging out to aim.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Have you tried a potty with a splash guard in front? I like the Bjorn ones because they are rounded edge.

They also sell toilet insert with splash guards.


----------



## H & J's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
Have you tried a potty with a splash guard in front? I like the Bjorn ones because they are rounded edge.

They also sell toilet insert with splash guards.

I've seen the pottys with the gaurd but didn't know you could get a toilet seat insert with them (DS prefers the toilet to a potty), I'll have to look for one of those. Not sure the guard will help much though ... his stream is quite strong and arcs slightly up then straight ahead.

Thanks for the info


----------



## meredith509 (Feb 7, 2007)

I think my son might have a hidden penis. What does it look like exactly? Is it completely flush with the surrounding fat pad? I've been wondering if we need to do something about it or if it's just normal. DS's is not flush but doesn't come out very far. Thanks for your help - sorry to hijack your thread!


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Could you use a bowl as a splash guard? A certain bowl that is always in the bathroom that he holds between his legs and the pee can hit it and spill into the toilet?


----------



## H & J's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredith509* 
I think my son might have a hidden penis. What does it look like exactly? Is it completely flush with the surrounding fat pad? I've been wondering if we need to do something about it or if it's just normal. DS's is not flush but doesn't come out very far. Thanks for your help - sorry to hijack your thread!

My son's is flush with the fat pad (I'm sure there is a variety of severity), you can just see the tip of his looking out. It has started to come out a little (not the entire penis, just a bit of it, YEAH!) now and then, we're feeling better about it eventually resolving on it's own, especially since hearing from lots of moms on here.

If your DS's is just hidden you should be able to gently push down on the surrounding fat pad to expose it. If his penis comes out then there is nothing that needs to be done, hopefully over time it will stay out on it's own. There is a surgery but we've decided against it.

There are some other possibilities (trapped penis, webbed, etc) that we saw when researching hidden penis. If your son's does not come out by gently pushing down the fat pad then I would consider having it looked at by a urologist. Some conditions do not resolve themselves and I think they require surgery. Sorry, I'm not really up on any of the other conditions.

I had no idea hidden penis existed until DS came along either







It is definitely more common than we first thought.


----------



## H & J's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawncayden* 
Could you use a bowl as a splash guard? A certain bowl that is always in the bathroom that he holds between his legs and the pee can hit it and spill into the toilet?

Good idea, I never thought of giving him something to hold and pee into. Maybe a icecream container or something. I could put a cloth or sponge in the bottom to maybe stop it from splatting back.

Definately going to try this one. Thanks


----------



## foundsheep (Sep 22, 2013)

My little boy was born with a concealed penis, and it had to be surgically fixed, but it's still short and we haven't begun to potty train yet, but we are considering getting this: http://www.wayfair.com/Piyo-Piyo-Two-Stage-Style-Potty-in-White-830186W-PYO1067.html


----------

